
How to Cheat EBay Sellers and Scam PayPal - ColinWright
http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18417&Itemid=8
======
DrScump
The only way eBay became the category killer (during its heyday) was because
of the two-way feedback system.

When they killed the ability to leave negative (or even neutral!) feedback for
buyers, fraudsters caught on _fast_.

Just this month, I closed my eBay store after over a decade. The last straw
was getting a bogus negative feedback (in a case where the buyer confirmed
_right in eBay messaging_ having received and consumed the product). Reason
for the negative? I didn't upgrade him to overnight shipping for free at my
expense. Even so, the item arrived three days before the eBay stated delivery
lead time. They let the feedback stand because "it didn't meet the criteria
for feedback removal".

------
ck2
ebay/paypal is extremely good at unloading fraud onto the seller instead of
absorbing it themselves - credit card companies should be extremely jealous

which is why I laugh at any guarantees made by them

or for that matter that they are separate entities now

I've read though that Amazon is almost as bad though to their sellers - what
happens if a Prime customer returns an empty box to Amazon claiming it was
delivered that way? I once received an item that was "replaced" inside the
original box with a broken one - Amazon took it back but someone absorbed that
and I doubt they pursued the previous person that bought/returned it. I was a
bit upset they resold it without inspecting!

